
Moving on from Highrise - Artemis2
https://medium.com/@natekontny/moving-on-from-highrise-94fb26df67e7
======
nate
Thanks for sharing this here! My team has been awesome. I've worked in a ton
of places before and the thing I'm proudest about is the group that was put
together here. Out of this world. If you need folks for your business, I can't
recommend them more highly. I mentioned short bios of them in that post.
Please reach out to them. I know they'll impress you.

~~~
ageyfman
@nate curious why you're leaving Highrise? You mentioned it's making millions
for Basecamp, and it sounds like it's not shutting down -- were you looking
for more substantial revenue/growth in order to stick around?

------
cyberferret
I am going to ask a question around this decision, which is based on some
research we are doing with our own web app currently.

I know that Highrise was essentially a 'bootstrapped' company, in that you had
to grow organically based on actual revenue and profit you made from the
system.

My question is: Do you think this same decision would have been made if
Highrise had received some sort of lump sum angel or venture funding? i.e. if
you had the ability to make drastic expansion or ramp up resources using
funding - could you have gotten the company to a level where it could start
experiencing growth and revenue enough to sustain itself as much as Basecamp
(the app) currently does?

